# Price of chicken per kg



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

How much should i be looking at for price per kg of breast from a butcher?

Going to ring around a few tommorow see what deal i can get

anyone any idea on steak prices aswel?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

£2.99 from local halal butcher, very nice


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

Roco said:


> How much should i be looking at for price per kg of breast from a butcher?
> 
> Going to ring around a few tommorow see what deal i can get
> 
> anyone any idea on steak prices aswel?


i get 20 breasts for £20 from my local butcher...........mmmmmmmm!! breasts:drool:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I thought i was getting an excellent deal at £5 a KG but perhaps im not reading the replies here........


----------

